# New to Machine Knitting--need help!



## megabyte31 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum so I'm sorry if someone's already asked this!!! I'm going to browse through posts in a moment here, but I thought I'd outline my problem .

I've been hand-knitting for about a year and a half now, and I love it. I'm fairly decent at it, but I'm still on hats, scarves, shawls, and socks. At a garage sale recently, I found a knitting machine for cheap and couldn't pass up the offer! It's a Genie KH 710, which I was told is basically the same as a Brother KH 710. I learned how to set it up and use it based on the manual and youtube videos, and I've made a stockinette-stitch scarf and a pull-up stitch scarf. I have a lace carriage and a regular (?) one. It's a fine or standard-gauge machine (4.5 mm).

My problem is that the scarves I've made are based on things that told me what to do every step of the way, and I don't really understand what the buttons are for. I'd like to know what everything actually does (I have some of it figured out, but let's assume I know nothing). Can anyone help me? I want to make a nice shawl next. It doesn't have to be fancy--in fact, I may wind up doing a loose stockinette stitch one--but I want to learn how to put purposeful holes in the fabric! 

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There, here's a link to a website with a pdf of your models manual, you can download it-no charge.

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php

Happy browsing.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi and Welcome! Congrats on your first knitting machine. I have the exact same model and although it is a very old model, it is a very good model. Whenever a KH-710 is referred, it is the Genie that it's referred to. I was told that it is the same model as the Brother KH-588.

Ok, before you even begin to use the knitting machine, you need to replace or rebuild the retainer bar. Another name is "sponge bar". Don't throw away the old one, you can rebuild it later on. However, since this is your first knitting machine, it's best to purchase a new one so you'd know what a proper sponge bar is supposed to look like. If you don't do this, you will run into all sort of problems and won't get much anywhere.

Contact with one of the seller below and give them the brand & model of your knitting machine. If for any reason, they've never heard of it, let them know that it's the same as the Brother KH-588. When you receive the new sponge bar, make sure that you compare to the old one. It should have the same length and width as the old one.

Online sellers: 
http://www.northtipton.com/
http://www.newtons.com/
http://store.dknits.com/
http://www.theknittingcloset.com/
http://www.needletek.com/
http://www.ebay.com/sch/leanneco/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1 (eBay seller in NY)

The 8-button unit is a stich pattern maker unit. Personally, I haven't used this unit on mine. I have a few other knitting machines that I mainly use so I haven't really got down to use the buttons. I recommend that you purchase a book titled "Brother Knitting Pattern". This is a stich guide made for this model machine. It also included detailed instruction on how to use the 8-button unit to set up stich patterns. It is a very useful book, no longer published so it's affordable. You can purchase this book on Amazon. There are 2 covers showed on this listing. Make sure you get the book of the first cover photo. The 2nd book is not for our machine model. 
http://www.amazon.com/BROTHER-KNITTING-PATTERN-Brother-Knitting/dp/B000RYLDLE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1348120886&sr=1-1&keywords=Brother+knitting+pattern

As for lessons, there are many on YouTube. Diana Sullivan is one that I normally recommend because she took time and made a series of tutorial videos for beginners. She also has a pleasant voice and is a good teacher. Here are her lessons: http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html

Any other help you need, feel free to come back here. We'll be glad to help you.


----------



## megabyte31 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, thank both of you so much!!! This is so helpful...I've been DYING to know what the buttons do, and I've watched tons of videos and knit a few things to practice, but none turned out the way I wanted. I don't even know what a sponge bar is...shows what I know!
Thank you SO MUCH! I'm going to be knitting away all weekend!


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

There are teachers in your area -- I bought a machine from one who lives in Lynnwood. I can't remember her name -- just remember her town for I love to stay there when I visit my S in Shoreline. Have you checked the YS in your area -- I know that there are several teachers in your area.


megabyte31 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum so I'm sorry if someone's already asked this!!! I'm going to browse through posts in a moment here, but I thought I'd outline my problem .
> 
> I've been hand-knitting for about a year and a half now, and I love it. I'm fairly decent at it, but I'm still on hats, scarves, shawls, and socks. At a garage sale recently, I found a knitting machine for cheap and couldn't pass up the offer! It's a Genie KH 710, which I was told is basically the same as a Brother KH 710. I learned how to set it up and use it based on the manual and youtube videos, and I've made a stockinette-stitch scarf and a pull-up stitch scarf. I have a lace carriage and a regular (?) one. It's a fine or standard-gauge machine (4.5 mm).
> 
> ...


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

KH710 is the same as the KH588. When you push any of the 8 buttons it selects needles to bring to the "D" position in the bed. You will then use the wrench and move it to the left (this brings the needles to the "D" position), you can then move the lace carriage to the right and left to move the stitches to make holes. The needles will go back to the "B" position. To make lace you can not pick 2 needles together. You can only transfer 1 needle at a time. Then run you knitting carriage for 2 rows. You may then make another set of transfers. 
If you don't have the manuals, as Kate said, go to the about knitting website, it will be there.


----------



## Martina10 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi. there. I got the manual on the net too and it does tell you what all the buttons are for and how to use them i.e. to do lace ect.

My problem is I followed all the instructions for setting up and have a problem with casting on . it just doesn't happen for me . any ideas what I might be doing wrong. it is so frustrating. any tips appreciated. thanks :roll:


----------



## Martina10 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi. there. I got the manual on the net too and it does tell you what all the buttons are for and how to use them i.e. to do lace ect.

My problem is I followed all the instructions for setting up and have a problem with casting on . it just doesn't happen for me . any ideas what I might be doing wrong. it is so frustrating. any tips appreciated. thanks :roll:


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Martina10 said:


> Hi. there. I got the manual on the net too and it does tell you what all the buttons are for and how to use them i.e. to do lace ect.
> 
> My problem is I followed all the instructions for setting up and have a problem with casting on . it just doesn't happen for me . any ideas what I might be doing wrong. it is so frustrating. any tips appreciated. thanks :roll:


When e-wrapping needles always wrap from left to right.

One of the easiest cast on's is: Move every other needle (EON) to "E" position (all the way to you), knit one row. Hang your comb and weights. Move all the rest of the needles to "B" position. You should now have all your needles in "B" position and knitting away.

Another way is to bring all needles wanted to "B" position. Now bring EON to "E" position. E-wrap all needles in "E" position. Knit one row. Hang your comb and weights and continue knitting.

One more cast on is to bring all needles to "E" position. Move your yarn over and under the needles (one over the next under) and put your yarn in the feeder. Knit one row and hang your comb and weights and continue knitting.


----------



## Martina10 (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks a mill for that info . I will try all.


----------

